# How to survive it



## arq101891 (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope this is the right section but I dont think it is. Anyways I need some serious help. I wanna do haunted houses so bad but im just way to afraid to go in them! When I was 10 years old trick or treting with my friends and my parents we came across a house with teens outside, one came up to me and asked if I wanted candy...I said yes kinda worried. That whole time he had something behind his back...he ends out taking a chainsaw form behind his back...i flippen DARTED across the street, I was crying so bad you dont even know. So 3 years later my dad took my friend and I to a haunted house. I couldnt wait, forgetting about the thing in the past I was pumped for it! Were standing in line and all of a sudden I heard a chainsaw, and whala could it not got any worse...it was being held by a clown...what a great combination :finger: . I rann all throught the parking lot dodging cars being chased by 2 clown with chainsaws, some weird troll looking guy and "condomhead", you should know what he was dressed like. Ever since then I cant go in a haunted house! That was when I was 13 and now im 16. My friends went to a haunted house last night and I had to sit in the car and wait I was so freaked, idk how to overcome it without freaking out. By the way if it couldnt of gotten anyworse, the reason I sat in the car was because the original place we went to...the place I was pumped and not worried about it thought I overcame my fear, closed down because some guy had a heartattack. What should I do.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Not all haunted houses are the same. Check out the reviews of the local haunts first and that should give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd volunteer to help at one. When you see the setup and the behind-the-scenes stuff, it seriously helps get you over th fear.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I was going to type the same thing as NecroBones, if you can volunteer or help at one, it will help alot.

My entire life (not exaggerating) I have helped build and put on haunted houses, ever since I was just barely old enough to help my mom decorate, ive allways had a sick facination with Horror movies (I laugh more than im scared) and halloween.


----------



## arq101891 (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I emailed the place I went to last night and asked if they needed any help so will see what happens...hopefully its not to late to look for a job or something.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with volunteering to work at one. We had some kids that were afraid to even come on our side of the street much less to our house. They came by in the daytime, and although it looks entirely different in the day than it does at night, they walked through the yard with me. I explained to them how everything worked and where everything was going to be. They still didn't come in the yard but they did get closer than the year before. Then, last year, they came over and asked if I needed any more actors, because while they didn't like being scared themselves, they thought it would be fun to scare other people. So, I gave them some old clothes to shred up, let them have a go at the makeup and voila....they were zombies. Turns out that they had so much fun they'll be back one night this year. Just don't force yourself to do anything you aren't comfortable doing. Maybe start by sitting on the porch to give out candy dressed in a costume. Sit real still till the kids come up and then occasionally move or something. Starting small is how we all got hooked on this little hobby I think. Before you know it we'll be reading all about your haunts and seeing the props you made. Good luck.


----------

